# Trivia 5/22



## luckytrim (May 22, 2019)

trivia 5/22
DID YOU KNOW...
There are nearly 160 distinctive breeds and types of horses  around the
world.


1. What is the name of the sea between Greece and  Turkey?
2. Only one artist has sung the Theme to three 007 films;  'Goldfinger',
'Diamonds are Forever' and ' Moonraker' ... Who is it  ?
3. On September 8, 1900, a hurricane completely destroyed this  island city
off the coast of Texas. Which city did this major storm  hit?
(Hint ; Glen Campbell sang a song with this city in the  title...)
4. What herb is a basic ingredient of Pesto al a  Genovese?
  a. - rosemary
  b. - Thyme
  c. - Oregano
  d. - Basil
5. Which hurricane caused political havoc, in addition to  physical damage,
when it struck the USA a week before the 2012 presidential  election?
6. "One Night with the King," followed the tale of a young  Jewish girl who
would later become known as Esther, the biblical queen of what  country?
7. Can you complete this NRA Poster Quote ?
"God made all men.\;  ________ ______ made all men  equal."
(Hint; a Man's name, initials S.C.)
8. What is the only one of the Fifty to feature the Union Jack  of the United 
Kingdom in its Flag design ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In January, 2018, a United Airlines passenger filed a lawsuit  against a
fellow passenger claiming that her emotional-support peacock  had attacked
him during the flight.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Aegean Sea
2. Shirley Bassey
3. Galveston
4. - d
5. Sandy
6. Persia
7.Samuel Colt
8. Hawaii

CRAP !!
Despite several attempts to get her peacock on board, the  Airlines staff did
not allow the bird to fly.


----------

